# Mail Service



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why it takes 3 days for letters to go from Cyprus to UK but takes at least 13 days to come from UK. We live in Kamares and we don't even get a delivery service. Have to put it PO box and then wait for club to go and collect mail from main post office.
Surely there must be a better/quicker way of getting mail. It is soooooooooooo frustrating.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> Can anyone tell me why it takes 3 days for letters to go from Cyprus to UK but takes at least 13 days to come from UK. We live in Kamares and we don't even get a delivery service. Have to put it PO box and then wait for club to go and collect mail from main post office.
> Surely there must be a better/quicker way of getting mail. It is soooooooooooo frustrating.


Post does seem very variable. I sent for a book from Amazon last Monday and it arrived on Friday, and we live way up in the mountains. however our post is delivered to the door by the Muktars wife, who is the village post lady. I have had letters posted in UK and delivered here in 5 days and then again some take 15, the ones that take the longest seem to be any thing from a UK Government department!!!


----------



## jasongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

The post in Cyprus is VERY variable. I had a CD sent to me from a private seller in Spain. The Spanish postmark showed that it left Spain the day after I ordered it. It was another 5 weeks before it got to me. Mind you, my old postman did admit to me that he only walked that far along the road if there was enough mail to make it worth his while!


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

a) This is Cyprus 
b) the Post Office is a Government run service

Need one say more?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

> Have to put it PO box and then wait for club to go and collect mail from main post office.


Without knowing what or who club is could it be that they take a week to check the PO Box?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> Without knowing what or who club is could it be that they take a week to check the PO Box?


I think you just have to accept that this is where you live and that is how it is here.

I have to go into Paphos to collect my mail so sometimes it's a 7- 10 day gap, but to be honest, I'm not too fussed about getting bills anyway, so they can wait.


----------

